# que es multiplexar?



## ferfila20 (Abr 10, 2006)

que es multiplexar ?

algunos ejemplos de como se utiliza y para que?

sa


----------



## albano (Abr 11, 2006)

http://diccionarios.glosarium.com/term/1053,14,xhtml
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiplexación


----------

